# Problem mit Penn Slammer



## oliver_72 (11. Januar 2009)

hallo leute,

habe mir vor einem monat eine penn slammer zum huchenfischen zugelegt - und nach ein paar tagen im einsatz hat die rolle folgendes problem: die rolle hat ja eigentlich keinen rücklauf, beim hängerlösen und bei anhieb läuft die rolle trotzdem rück! gott sei dank ist mir das noch nicht bei einem anhieb passiert, macht mir aber trotzdem sorge!

kann das damit zusammenhängen das die rollen jetzt made in chins sind? gibt zu dem thema ja vgerschiedene gerüchte wie z.B. hier: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20070226...007/geruechte-um-die-penn-slammer-rollen.html 

wuerde mich interessieren ob wer auch derartige erfahrungen gemacht hat!

beste grüsse

oliver


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Penn Slammer*



oliver_72 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> habe mir vor einem monat eine penn slammer zum huchenfischen zugelegt - und nach ein paar tagen im einsatz hat die rolle folgendes problem: die rolle hat ja eigentlich keinen rücklauf,* beim hängerlösen und bei anhieb läuft die rolle trotzdem rück! *gott sei dank ist mir das noch nicht bei einem anhieb passiert, macht mir aber trotzdem sorge!
> 
> ...


 

Dann tausch das Teil schnellstens um.Darf nicht sein.#d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## duck_68 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Penn Slammer*

Oder Du hast möglicherweise beim Hängerlösen die Rücklaufsperre bereits geschrottet|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Penn Slammer*

Von diesem Problem habe ich auch schon gehört. Seitdem die Slammer in Fernost gefertigt wird, hat die Qualität sehr nachgelassen. Die Laufruhe ist nicht mehr die alte, die Probleme nehmen zu. Solltest du noch Garantie haben, würde ich mal deinen Händler aufsuchen, eine nicht funktionierende Rücklaufsperre ist untragbar.
Ich hatte allerdings auch mit dem USA - Modell Probleme (Slammer 360), da hat sich die Bremse selbsstätig verstellt, ich musste die ständig nachziehen. Aus dem Grund habe ich mich auch von der getrennt.

Vielleicht hast du auch einfach nur ein Montagsexemplar erwischt, das irgendein volltrunkener, einäugiger Chinese zusammengeschustert hat.#c

Ich würde sie halt einfach umtauschen!


----------



## Bobster (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Penn Slammer*

Meine "Glaskugel" sagt mir Du hast etwas kaputt gemacht 
...oder wieder nicht richtig 
zusammen gebaut !
Ferndiagnosen sind immer so eine Sache ?!?

Wie _Mr.Obelt _schon richtig bemerkte, es stimmt etwas mit der Rücklaufsperre nicht !
und
wie _Mr._Breithardt Dir rät --sofort umtauschen-- !!!!!!

...schließlich wirst Du ja noch Garantie auf das
Röllchen haben...

Bobster

PS mit Rücklauf, habe ich mir eigentlich 
immer gewünscht |supergri


----------



## oliver_72 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Penn Slammer*

hallo leute,

danke für die raschen antworten! entweder ich habe echt ein montags-exemplar erwischt oder die chinesischen penns sind einfach mist...habe noch eine slammer 360 und eine liveliner 560 im einsatz und die sind verdammt gut. aber die 460er, na, mal sehen was der händler morgen sagt, hab die rolle letzten dezember gekauft ;-)

tight lines

oliver


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Penn Slammer*

Ich dachte bisher auch gerade bei der Penn gibts sowas nicht, müssen wir aber wohl umlernen! :m

Im ernst, wenn Du aber sehr kalt fischen warst, kann sowas bei ungeeigneten und zu dicken Schmiermitteln im Sperrlager selber passieren, das muss sehr gut, dünn und frostfest geschmiert sein. Kann man selber fixen, aber in dem Neuteilefall natürlich der angeratene Umtausch.


----------



## oliver_72 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Penn Slammer*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich dachte bisher auch gerade bei der Penn gibts sowas nicht, müssen wir aber wohl umlernen! :m
> 
> Im ernst, wenn Du aber sehr kalt fischen warst, kann sowas bei ungeeigneten und zu dicken Schmiermitteln im Sperrlager selber passieren, das muss sehr gut, dünn und frostfest geschmiert sein. Kann man selber fixen, aber in dem Neuteilefall natürlich der angeratene Umtausch.



hi,

yeah, das klingt aber spannend, hab ich noch nie gehört! bist du huchenfischer? werde mal einen test im warmen machen und schauen ob der fehler auftritt. denke aber an deiner anmerkung ist was dran. wir hatten heute 8 grad unter null und die sache ist beim fischen immer schlimmer geworden....

gruss

oliver


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Penn Slammer*

Moin!

Fang bloß nicht das Fummeln an! Bei einer Slammer darf das nicht sein.
Umtauschen und gut ist.

Meine Slammer (460) war heute beim Schleppen unter einer dicken Eisschicht
und hat trotzdem brav Ihren Dienst gemacht.


----------



## oliver_72 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Penn Slammer*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Fang bloß nicht das Fummeln an! Bei einer Slammer darf das nicht sein.
> Umtauschen und gut ist.
> ...



hallo kai,

du hast sicher recht das es die gescheitere lösung wäre die rolle umzutauschen. so es dann mit einer neuen rolle keine probleme gibt. auf der anderen seite: die slammer ist so simpel das es mich doch reiztz die sache selber zu erledigen. noch dazu wo ich die rolle nächsten samstag unbedingt brauche, die huchenjagd geht ja weiter. 

toll wäre es noch zu erfahren was den das sperrlager ist (bin mir nicht sicher ob ich in der konstruktionszeichnung das teil richtig deute), ob es schwierig ist das ding zu entfetten, mit welchem fett neu fetten... fragen über fragen, ich weiss ;-))

würde mich freuen noch was zu dem thema zu hören, habe gerade blut geleckt nachdem die rolle im warmen einwandfrei funktioniert!

gruss

oliver


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Penn Slammer*

Ich kann Dich gut verstehen! 
Das Problem aus meiner Sicht ist aber das Dein Handeln (öffnen der Rolle) die Garantie
erlöschen lässt. 

So und jetzt lass mal irgendwo ein Materialfehler sein oder Du machst aus versehen
irgend was kaputt was ist dann?

Entweder hast Du Glück und die Rolle wird trotzdem getauscht  oder Du kannst Dich mit
Ersatzteilbeschaffung (Kosten) usw rumärgern.

Bei einem guten Händler kann man die Rolle 1 zu 1 umtauschen und sofort eine neue
Rolle mitnehmen, für meinen Geschmack die bessere und vor allem die sicherste Variante.


----------



## oliver_72 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Penn Slammer*

hi,

du hast natürlich recht, wenn was schief geht ist essig und man kann die rolle abschreiben. auf der anderen seite: wenn man unterwegs ist und ein problem hat weiss man wenigstens was es ist. hatte mal meine live-liner offen und kann mich erinnern das die mit dickem zähem fett angefüllt ist. wenns warm ist perfekt, wenns kalt ist, und bei uns ists oft wirklich kalt, halt ein problem. hoffe immer noch auf feedback wie schwierig es ist an den relevanten teil heranzukommen. sehe aus der konstruktionszeichnung leider nicht raus welcher teil neu gefettet gehört. d.h. muss man den rotor etc abnehmen oder reicht es den seitenteil abzunehmen, das würde mir die entscheidung leichter machen....

gruss

oliver


----------



## oliver_72 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Penn Slammer*

hallo leute,

habe die sache jetzt nochmals geprüft: rolle bei 8 grad unter 0 2 stunden im freien liegen lassen - sperrlager offenbar eingefroren. rolle zerlegt (konnte nicht anders ;-)) und mit anderem fett gefettet - selber test nochmal, selbes ergebnis. mein fazit: ich brauche wohl winterfestes fett, es liegt nicht wirklich an der rolle selber.

kann mir wer fett empfehlen das bei kälte nicht zu hart wird, das wäre super!

gruss

oliver

ps: habe mir sagen lassen das es dieses problem früher auch mal bei mitchell-rollen gegeben hat, technisch dürften die slammers damit nicht so weit weg sein wenn ich mir das innenleben anschaue...


----------



## Bobster (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Penn Slammer*

Sehr interessant !

1 Tube 0.95 € kaufen gehen !

*For maximum reel lubrication*
*Penn Reel Lube*

Mit Aceton alles alte Fett rausholen.
Dann mit Penn Fett fetten.
Rolle wieder raus in die Kälte oder ins Eisfach 

wieder an die Kiste und den Tröt lesen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108668&highlight=Fliessfett+thread

Viel Spass beim lesen :q


..und dann berichten...interessiert mich

Bobster


----------



## oliver_72 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Penn Slammer*

Hi Bobster,

das mit dem Penn-Fett hab ich schon getestet, das habe ich daheim - funkt aber nicht, wird offenbar zu zäh. werd mir dann wohl ein fliessfett besorgen. danke für den link!

tight lines
oliver



Bobster schrieb:


> Sehr interessant !
> 
> 1 Tube 0.95 € kaufen gehen !
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Penn Slammer*



oliver_72 schrieb:


> bist du huchenfischer?


Leider nein, hier gibts leider keine, ersatzweise aber xyz-Forellen und Hechte, und gerne auch im klaren Winter, was auf 400 bis 500m Höhe im Oberharz sehr kalt sein kann. Hatte sowas auch schon.

Die beste und erprobte Lösung: :m
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20061211423/ausgaben-archiv/januar-2007/richtig-rollen-schmieren.html
Du brauchst einfach das richtige Winteröl in deinem Motor bzw. Rolle! #6
Schön dünne Plürre aus Fett und Öl im Sperrlager, dann lüppt das immer. 
Auch für Schnurlaufröllchen sowie alle Excenterverlegegetriebe. 
Einzig beim zickigen Wormshaft der Arc-Familie langt das nicht. |rolleyes

Super, wie Du das Problem angehst, als richtiges Werkzeug sich die Rolle zu erarbeiten sehe ich als den entscheidenden Schritt, dann bist Du immer auf Nr. sicher.


----------

